# turkey enclosure



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok another turkey pen question !!!:rock:

hows this setup?

10x20 chain link fence dog kennel, with door. Some type of overhead protection from hawks, owls, eagles....(tarp, chicken wire, etc)

roosting poles...

do i need to provide some type of bad weather cover for them? like a enclosed (inside the fence) shelter for them to seek refuge during heavy rains?

any thoughts as to how I should prepare the inside for propper turkey raising...this is my first go at it... I have 6 in the garage, almost ready to be put outside...they are 2 weeks old...i figure in a couple weeks or so they might be ready ....

thanks for any advice !!!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

What breed of turkeys? 

If they are a broad-breasted breed, you should have enough space. As long as you are home and have enough yard space, they will love to free range once they are bigger than a full-sized chicken. You should be able to turn them out in the morning, and they SHOULD be back in their "Roost" by dark. Just don't put their roosting poles too high off the ground: say no more than 3 feet, with some form of ladder or means to climb up to the top pole. They get too big and heavy and can shatter their leg bones when they fly down.

If they are a heritage breed, you might want to clip their wings. While they will take up less space in the Roost than their broad-breasted cousins, they tend to stray a bit farther than a BB. If their wings are clipped, it helps to round them up and point them to their roost in the evening. Otherwise, they'll end up on top the garage, shed, or even the outside of their roost!

If they are an Eastern or other wild breed, DEFINITELY clip their wings if you plan on letting them free range, otherwise, you'll have to round them up in the morning after they fly down from the large oak tree at your neighbor's place  The problem is if they are a wild breed, they will end up spending most of their time in the enclosure rather than free-ranging. They are just too high maintenance if you can't consistently watch for them. The males also tend to get a bit aggressive, beginning when they're about a year old.

The young poults will benefit from staying dry. In addition to a tarp on top, I would also tarp 3 sides for a wind/rain resistant shelter. In fact, wet weather is the number 1 killer of poults, but again, once they are bigger than a chicken and look like real turkeys, they will survive the rain just fine. In fact, my gobbler tends to go to ROOST earlier when he knows the weather is going to be really bad. I tried standing out in a torrential rain storm throwing stick and rocks at him, but eventually conceded and went inside for a warm, dry night sleep. He was much more compliant in the morning 

P.S. It should be light enough, are you going to move the enclosure daily?










Got a Trampoline? :rock:










6 week old Bronze & White Turkey Chicks w/ Rhode Island Red chicks of same age.









The proud parents :hair


----------



## ranger4327 (Dec 11, 2008)

well that is some good information, Copperhead....Thanks so much !!!!

I believe they are mammoth bronze and broad breasted white....I need to call back to the local agway and see the actual breed i guess......

Unfortunately, I have been advised to not let them free range, due to the overhead predators of other birds.....I have never had any problems before with the chickens, but this is a lil more of an investment...

So.....the fence enclosure maybe their home and pen totally....I'd love to have them have open access to all the land but I dont want to lose any.....

I have been advised also to clip the wings, they are only two weeks old at this point.

I love the trampoline idea by the way....good idea !!!

thanks !!!


----------



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

I would suggest a using a tarp or plastic roofing panels not only to contain them but to keep the bedding dry. The only thing that smells worse than turkey poop is wet turkey poop. Good luck.


----------



## zephyrcreek (Mar 30, 2012)

Once they are about 10 weeks old you can safely (in most areas) let them free range. They will be larger than chickens by that time, and the more area turkeys have the happier they will be. Weird piece of trivia is that turkeys prefer round enclosures. Long narrow is their least favorite. Weird.


----------

